# Hi all...



## 1st timer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking to get my first ferret shortly and was wondering what i need to buy and how much it'll cost. I know their are other threads on this, but i thought this was be a good chance to introduce myself 

From what i've read i know i'll proberly need 2 as they're social animals but what size cage would they need (they'll be kept in the garden for summer/ garage for winter).

thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1st timer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to get my first ferret shortly and was wondering what i need to buy and how much it'll cost. I know their are other threads on this, but i thought this was be a good chance to introduce myself
> 
> ...


Hi 1st timer welcome to the forum, 2 ferrets would be ok in a single 4 foot hutch (if they would have access to a run at some point during the day) but obviously they would be happier with more space. as ferrets are quite lazy animals.

You would need to decide though what sex of ferrets you'd like. Males tend to make the best pets, as females are very independent and will come for a cuddle when they like males seem to love being held. They do however have a stronger smell the males, but once castrated this will reduce a fair bit.

Diet: you have 3 choices, 1 Dry kibble only 2 Raw 3 a mixture of both, whatever you decide on will determine cost.

i keep mine on woodshavings and they get a soft tissue bedding in the nest, only when pregnant/nursing are they kept on meadow hay.


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the world of ferrets.  

I think 2 ferrets is a good idea, they are very sociable and enjoy the company of others of their kind. Also, if you work and have to leave them for long periods of time, they will keep each other company. As for a pen, DKDREAM is right, the more space the better. I have a 4ft wide, 9ft long and 5ft high pen for them to be in (there is five of them) but it means I can sit in their pen and interact with them better. I feed mine James Welbeloved dry ferret kibble and they seem very well on that. The bed area is 4ft long, 2ft wide and 3ft high and they have a large cat bed with blankets in. I use newspaper to line their pen which is easy to get hold of (I ask neighbors to save them for me) and of course very cheap  

I hope whatever you decide, that you thoroughly enjoy your new ferret pals. Me personally have found no difference in the sexes and to me my females are more friendly than the males. I guess it all depends on the individual  Good luck, I hope all goes well.


----------



## vickyleeks (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, i have 3 large chicken coop style hutches which will house between 2 and 5 ferrets, they have a separate sleeping area with a pull out tray for easy cleaning and a door that be shut with a lever so you can section them off to clean the main bit out. plenty of room to hang toys and hammocks witha litter tray too. I use fleece pet blankets which i can wash so reduces the cost of bedding and they tuck themselves in at night, in the winter they have more blankets and all wrap themselves up and in summer they have one and lay on top. I use James wellbeloved dry food and give rabbit, eggs and leftover meat as treats. They all seem happy. May i suggest you get some ferratone too, this will help with nail trimming and general health checks. The hutches can be found on ebay for about £120 pounds each self assembly.


----------

